# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Θέλω τη γνώμη σας για αγορά Superb Parakeet!

## XRHSTARAS

καλησπερα παιδια θελω να κανω  μια αγορα παπαγαλου 

Σουπέρμπ Πάρακιτ  πηγα και ρωτησα σε ενα πετ σοπ στην περιοχη μου σε τι τιμη των εχει 
 και μου ειπε (1400 ευρω) γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει αν στοιχιζει οντως 1400 ευρω?? 
 γιατη μου φανηκαν πολλα!!

----------


## kdionisios

:eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:  
1400 ευρω????
Σε καμια περιπτωση!
Παλιοτερα που ειχα δει τυχαια σε ενα μαγαζι και ρωτησα τιμη μου ειχαν πει 250 ευρω!
Ακου εκει 1400 ευρω! Μηπως δεν καταλαβε για ποιο πουλι  μιλουσατε?

----------


## XRHSTARAS

οχι μια χαρα καταλαβε μου το εδειξε και σε ενα βιβλιο για τη το φερνη μονο με παραγγελια!!!! 250 ευρω?? σοβαρα μιλας????  :eek:

----------


## kdionisios

Σοβαροτατα!
Βεβαια εχουν περασει κανα 2 χρονια απο τοτε που ρωτησα.
Ποσο να εχει ανεβει η τιμη του (αν  εχει ανεβει βεβαια) ???

Παντως το να αγοραζουμε πουλια απο πετ σοπ δεν ειναι καλη τακτικη για πολλους λογους.

----------


## XRHSTARAS

που σημαινει οτι μαλλον με δουλευει!!!! το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλη τακτικη και εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν γνωριζο κανεναν εκτροφεα  :sad:   εψαξα και στο διαδικτυο αλλα δεν βρηκα!

----------


## vagelis76

Χρηστάρα,γράψε σε παρακαλώ το είδος του πουλιού που σε ενδιαφέρει όπως μπορούμε να το βρούμε και στο διαδίκτυο,για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε σε ποιο  αναφέρεσαι.
Επίσης αν κάποιο μέλος από τη παρέα έχει κάτι υπόψιν του και περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα σε ειδοποιήσει με προσωπικό μήνυμα για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα ποιο είδος είναι  ::   ::

----------


## kdionisios

Βαγγελη γι αυτο το ειδος μιλαει ο Χρηστος  http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?p=75

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χαχαχα...1400....οοοοτι θελουν λενε ομως..μα οτι θελουν...

θελεις πουλακι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι?

----------


## phoivos86

Γεια σου Χρηστάρα!

Πιστεύω ότι το πουλάκι στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι έχει το επιστημονικό όνομα _Polytelis swainsonii_

Παραθέτω δύο συνδέσμους με πληροφορίες για αυτό το είδος:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superb_Parrot
http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?p=75

Παρόλα αυτά δεν κατάφερα να βρω ενδεικτικές τιμές πώλησης του στο διαδίκτυο.
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να το έκανα πιο εύκολο για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά να βρουν κάτι και να σε βοηθήσουν!

----------


## phoivos86

> Βαγγελη γι αυτο το ειδος μιλαει ο Χρηστος  http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?p=75


χεχεχεχε!!! Με πρόλαβες για λίγα λεπτά!!   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Διονύση και Παύλο ευχαριστω πολύ!!!!!
όμορφο πουλί αλλά 1400 πολλά μου φαίνονται  ::   ::

----------


## mogolos14

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΤΟ!!!
Γυρω στα 300-400(αν ειναι μικρο 400) υπολόγισε!!!

*Baraband Parakeet = Superb Parakeet*
From Wikipedia:The Superb Parrot (also known as Barraband's Parrot, Barraband's Parakeet, or Green Leek Parrot),

Κοιτα Εδώ!!!!!

----------


## oasis

και παλι πολλα λετε παιδια. δεν ειναι εμπορικα πουλια. οι τιμες ειναι σαν ροζελας η ρικνεκ ταισμενα απο γονεις 150 ευρω ειχα δει παλιοτερα στο ****** στο χαιδαρι.


*Μη ξενχιώμαστε παλικάρια και αναφέρουμε ονόματα καταστημάτων.
Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλης*

----------


## fadom1

και οι τιμές του Johnny ειναι σε δολάρια. σε ευρώ είναι ακόμη πιο κάτω (ως πιο ισχυρό νόμισμα το ευρω)

----------


## XRHSTARAS

καλησπερα παιδια σας ευχαρηστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια σας!!! αγγελε  φυσικα και θελω αλλα με ενδιαφερει αυτο το ειδος!! για τη γενικα εχω και αλλους παπαγαλους εχω 3 ζακο και 2 μαυροκεφαλους καΪκ αν γνωριζατε κανεναν εκτροφεα θα με βοηθουσατε παρα πολυ!!! θελω να το αποφυγω το πετ σοπ

----------

